# Should I use Juicedefender?



## Mrbigdreams (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm curious on should i use Juice defender? I'm rooted with imnuts's rom and v6 supercharger, but my battery is bad.


----------



## empty_skull (Aug 4, 2011)

I use it. It definitely helped. I just run the balanced settings. I get between 70 to 90% increase in battery.


----------



## Money Mike (Jun 14, 2011)

It definitely helps. I have it on my phone but only use it if I'm going to be away from a charger or my extra batteries for an extended time.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrbigdreams (Dec 7, 2011)

Sweet, thanks for the input


----------



## ukrkoz (Sep 30, 2011)

I had it before, but with a different ROM. it had tendency to prevent some apps from launching, as far as I remeber - gps, data.... mof, I may try it again with infinity I have now.


----------



## MidnightNinja (Dec 10, 2011)

I have found that it is easier not to use it. I notice very little difference between the way I use my phone now, as opposed to juice defender.

Really, it is all down to personal preference. I prefer to just turn off data unless I am using it, and turn screen brightness down.


----------



## Adrialk (Sep 27, 2011)

I've tried it and you are better off just turning off data when you don't need it. Even with the latest modems it can take up to 30 seconds to get data back when you turn the screen on.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## lane32x (Aug 1, 2011)

Adrialk said:


> I've tried it and you are better off just turning off data when you don't need it. Even with the latest modems it can take up to 30 seconds to get data back when you turn the screen on.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


I actually opened this thread just to see if they had resolved the issues with the data not coming back.
If you don't mind me asking, what rom, kernel, and modem are you using?


----------



## shrike1978 (Sep 2, 2011)

I'm not using JD now, but when I have on Gingerbread, data return has been instantaneous. No issues at all with that either on 3G or 4G. The only time I ever had any issues with it was on Froyo.


----------



## coreysr (Oct 14, 2011)

shrike1978 said:


> I'm not using JD now, but when I have on Gingerbread, data return has been instantaneous. No issues at all with that either on 3G or 4G. The only time I ever had any issues with it was on Froyo.


I agree, on froyo I never used it cause you had to reboot to get data back. After the gingerbread update jd is awesome. IMO it is just as fast as turning data on and off. With the aggressive setting when you turn the screen off data turns off, screen on, data on. No extra button presses to turn it on and off.

Sent from InfinityROM


----------



## Adrialk (Sep 27, 2011)

I first tried it with froyo and ee4 modems...it would sometimes take forever/never get data back.

Running stock, rooted ep4p with imoseyon 4.0 kernel... data returns very quickly Most of the time. Sometimes, however, it would take up to 30 seconds for data to return...which was annoying enough for me to stop using it.



lane32x said:


> I actually opened this thread just to see if they had resolved the issues with the data not coming back.
> If you don't mind me asking, what rom, kernel, and modem are you using?


Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## coreysr (Oct 14, 2011)

Adrialk said:


> I first tried it with froyo and ee4 modems...it would sometimes take forever/never get data back.
> 
> Running stock, rooted ep4p with imoseyon 4.0 kernel... data returns very quickly Most of the time. Sometimes, however, it would take up to 30 seconds for data to return...which was annoying enough for me to stop using it.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


Using InfinityROM 1211 ext4 tsm with the stock infinity kernel, ep4d modem.As I said data connection is quick.

Sent from InfinityROM


----------



## yankeepicker (Apr 23, 2012)

Just as an update, I had been running Froyo rooted ED1 for the past nine months and tried out JD last week because I got tired of the battery drain. I noticed all the same issues with the 3G/4G not returning. Last night, I unrooted back to stock EE4 so I could get the OTA from verizon to Gingerbread FP1 and then rooted it again. The change has been very noticeable, and JD transitions between data mode and no data mode instantly, just as a few others said on page 1.


----------



## cnoevl21 (Jan 17, 2012)

I used to use JD but like others have said, a lot of times data would not come back and id have to toggle which can be quite annoying. What i was turned onto was AnTutu's Battery Saver, its free in the market and is WAY better than JD.


----------



## CalPolyRock (Dec 6, 2011)

cnoevl21 said:


> I used to use JD but like others have said, a lot of times data would not come back and id have to toggle which can be quite annoying. What i was turned onto was AnTutu's Battery Saver, its free in the market and is WAY better than JD.


WAY better? How so? 
I've been using JD for a while. It seems to work well. The asop helper hasn't worked for a while and there seems to be a lack of updates so I'd be willing to switch if I could find an app that automatically switches between 4G and 3g on the charge

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cnoevl21 (Jan 17, 2012)

CalPolyRock said:


> WAY better? How so?
> I've been using JD for a while. It seems to work well. The asop helper hasn't worked for a while and there seems to be a lack of updates so I'd be willing to switch if I could find an app that automatically switches between 4G and 3g on the charge
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


I've never had a single connection issue with 3g, 4g, or wifi, and i always had them on JD, plus a lot of times i found JD to cause a crazy amount of wakelocks which would keep my phone out of deep sleep and cause me to lose more battery than it would save me. I dont really know what the Antutu Batt Saver does differently, but like i said, no data connection problems, no lag on the phone, and i find it to work pretty well. Im not a hardcore, on the phone non-stop type of person. I probably get between 15-20 hours per charge with a screen on time of 2-2.5 hrs. All I can tell you is to try Antutu out for yourself. It definitely wont hurt to do so.


----------

